# Joe Rogan: Be The Hero of Your Own Movie



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

I really liked this video done by Joe Rogan. I thought you guys might appreciate it as well. 
*
"If your life was a movie and it started now, what would the hero of your life's movie do right now? Do those things and #GetOnnit."*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTuElM6T50w&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

But I don't know how I'm going to be able to walk in slow motion away from an exploding building.


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Fozzy said:


> But I don't know how I'm going to be able to walk in slow motion away from an exploding building.


Hire a good director for your film lol


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I know just the guy.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
I'm the villain in my own movie. I may get it in the end, but meanwhile I get better theme music and have a lot more fun.


----------

